# When will my male GSD stop squatting like a girl?!



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

I have heard different things on this topic so just wondering what everyone's experiences have been with this. He is currently 9 months old and apparently they say he lifts his leg at daycare when he pees but any other time he always squats like a girl! haha


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I noticed that when Ozzy marks, he lifts his leg, but when he actually has to PEE, he kind of squats.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie is 13 months and still squats. Chief lived until he was 12 and squatted his whole life, except when he went to the vet. He hated a certain vet and always lifted his leg and peed on the wall when he saw the guy.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Males will squat occasionally throughout their life, especially if there is no bush handy.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Killian is six months old and I think it's hysterical, He lifts his leg over NOTHING to pee.... Haha.... He stopped squatting about a month ago, every dog is different however. <3


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

Both my male GSDs still squat! i'd prefer them to squat to be honest, looks better than lifting the leg and squirting it out everywhere :laugh:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Konotashi said:


> I noticed that when Ozzy marks, he lifts his leg, but when he actually has to PEE, he kind of squats.


This. A lot of males will lift their leg to mark when another dog has been there, but when they actually have to urinate they squat. Doesn't make them any less "manly."


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

My almost 2 year old male squats most of the time when he pees. I've noticed he lifts his leg to mark when other male dogs are around though.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Emoore said:


> This. A lot of males will lift their leg to mark when another dog has been there, but when they actually have to urinate they squat. Doesn't make them any less "manly."


 
Gunnar will be 4 years old in August and he JUST started to lift his leg in the last couple of months, but only when he's marking. When he has to pee, he squats.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

DJ is almost 4 and he squats more than he lifts !


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Not all girls squat hahaha!
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/braggs/147484-momentous-occasion-2.html#post1976633


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Ike is a squatter. He is 16 month sold


----------



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

That is too funny! I didn't realize that many males actually only lift their leg when marking and squat the rest of the time. Hopefully he learns to stop peeing all over his front paws soon though! haha


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

I wished my Border Collie would squat. He thinks the goal is to mark things as high as possible. I swear he can wet things down three and a half feet high. (about twice his hight) I think he must stand on his head sometimes.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

Speeking of marking things, I had a girl who would back up into things form time to time to mark her spot. It was the funniest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

My male squats most of the time, and if you could see him lift his leg to mark, you would know why......

He is the most unbalanced male dog I have ever met! He practically falls over on three legs, its hysterical


----------



## Smiling_Shepherd (Aug 23, 2010)

If you haven't socialized him with another older male that marks, try that, it worked for one of mine


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I don't think there's any answer to this question - it depends on the dog.

Tex was the youngest male I've ever owned to lift his leg ... 8 weeks old (according to his breeder he was younger than this). 

The oldest? I've had males squat to pee and lift their legs to mark their entire lives. Kelly was probably the oldest to even try to lift his leg, he was at least two years old, maybe a tad older than that!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh is 12 mos and he doesn't actually 'squat' anymore, just kind of aims between his front legs. Sometimes he lifts his back right leg because he knows he's supposed to lift it to do something but generally it's pointless


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

wolfiesmom said:


> he hated a certain vet and always lifted his leg and peed on the wall when he saw the guy.


^^^^that is funny!!!


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Kane is almost 2, and has never lifted his leg. Always the streaker. lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo's been lifting since about 3 months. He pee'd on his leg I think and just continued to lift. He lives with two spayed females so no imitating on his part.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you could have one of those kind of GSD and it will always squat, :crazy:.



CPH said:


> I have heard different things on this topic so just wondering what everyone's experiences have been with this. He is currently 9 months old and apparently they say he lifts his leg at daycare when he pees but any other time he always squats like a girl! haha


----------



## hmeiss (Jun 13, 2009)

Sam is 20 months and I've only seen him lift his leg once, earlier this week but I think it was just because of the deep snow.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I think our females taught our boys to lift their legs.... A long time ago when we had a male dalmation, my mom sent my sister and me out to teach him to lift his leg - by lifting our legs on the trees. LOL Amazingly, he caught on. Well, so did Shelbye and Schatzi. So for 15 years, they lift their legs while they're squatting. It's the FUNNIEST thing.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Kelso was neutered at 3.5 years old, he was never a leg lifter then or now (at almost 4.5 years old). Occasionally on walks, to mark I assume. 
Other than that it is all four on the floor (grass)...he doesnt squat though. Just stands 
I amost want to say that he "lifts" more since he was neutered...? Strange.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Wolfie is 13 months and still squats. Chief lived until he was 12 and squatted his whole life, except when he went to the vet. He hated a certain vet and always lifted his leg and peed on the wall when he saw the guy.


What is it about you that makes your dog stories funny? I trickle myself every time I read your posts.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

If you saw Titon's method of leg lifting, I think you'd be glad to have a squatter still. Titon lifts his leg, aims for the tree and actually pees on his front leg. Then stinks up the house because his leg fur is stained with pee. Oh, this isn't just one tree a session, this is 5 trees, 1 wall, a fire hydrant and one electrical box in a span of 3 minutes.


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

When my Gunnar was about four years old, his older sister taught him to lift his leg to pee. That lasted about a month.... and then he peed on an electric fence. It was almost twenty hours before he dared go outside to pee, and by that time he was desperate. He carefully positioned himself in the very middle of the yard & looked over his shoulder the whole time, just in case that "biting fence" tried to sneak up on him while he was indisposed.


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Wolfie is 13 months and still squats. Chief lived until he was 12 and squatted his whole life, except when he went to the vet. He hated a certain vet and always lifted his leg and peed on the wall when he saw the guy.


Seems like Chief was sending a message!!! Too funny...


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

When she got older, my last female would often lift her leg to mark.


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Zeb will be 3 in Feb and he still squats. The only time he lifts his leg if he's against a tree or a fence and doesn't have the room. I think it's cute.


----------



## xenos56 (Jan 30, 2011)

Our almost 3 year-old male GSD has never lifted his leg to pee. He doesn't squat either, he just stands like he is threatening someone with one leg half extended back. When he was a pup I would have look to see if he was actually going and i sometimes still have to. It's odd, but at least he is clean about it.


----------



## BOHICA Bay (Jan 26, 2011)

xenos56 said:


> Our almost 3 year-old male GSD has never lifted his leg to pee. He doesn't squat either, he just stands like he is threatening someone with one leg half extended back. When he was a pup I would have look to see if he was actually going and i sometimes still have to. It's odd, but at least he is clean about it.


That is the same pose Jethro uses. I, personally, am glad he is not a leg-hiker.


----------



## apecore (12 mo ago)

Koda is 7 months. He currently squats. I’d like for him to grow out of it, but not a big deal if he doesn’t.


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

there's not a lot of bushes in our yard so sometime my dog does like a superman stretch and pees


----------



## whitbred (Dec 16, 2021)

CPH said:


> I have heard different things on this topic so just wondering what everyone's experiences have been with this. He is currently 9 months old and apparently they say he lifts his leg at daycare when he pees but any other time he always squats like a girl! haha


Does it matter? As long as he goes.


----------

